# lionfish



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey guys,
I have had a lion 7" plus in my 90 gallon reef aquarium, I decided to give him his own FOWLR. ANY way I moved him about 9 days ago, and I feed him prior to the move, he is with his orig tank mate, the yellow tang. so he has friends, and I mean there is plenty of live rock, and the numbers come up as
phos .1
nitrate 15 ppm
nitrite 0 ppm
ammonia 0
salinity 1.025
temperatre 79 F
I am using a large sump rated for 175
n e way, I am trying to raise the temp 82 and see what is going on?
He used to eat anything and everything, his favorite was squid, and he was always a night time feeder, and now nothing, he swims, and is healthy looking, reacts to feedback or just me walking to the tank. Anyway I am asking for help, caus ei have tried a lot of food options and I dipped them in garlic etc. so any help would be lovely!


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

did you try putting squid on a stick with garlic and jiggling it around?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

i have used my feeding tongs, which he was accustomed to eating off of the them prior, and I tried dipping it in garlic, ad garlic drops etc... he is only one in tank not eating. He is in with a niger trigger and yellow tang


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Ran across this today:

As far as other health issues, the major problems I have observed are starvation and lockjaw. Both occur suddenly, and usually in an established fish that has adapted well to captivity. In regards to the issue of starvation, the lionfish just stops feeding, and over a few weeks period cannot be enticed to eat by either live or prepared foods. Starvation is usually a result of long-term improper diet caused by the exclusive feeding of one type of food (freeze-dried krill is generally the most common cause because it's widely available and convenient). This diet can potentially cause a blockage of the gastrointestinal tract, or result in a nutritional deficiency, or result in the formation of a goiter.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-11/...ature/index.php


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have tried a lot of things, and I hope this is not the case... I read that article and I dont see any advice, I gave him multiple food choices... and he opens his mouth to breath pretty easy...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

last resort try some ghost shrimp. My buddy had a black volitans that wouldnt eat anything else at all. So he had to feed him ghost shrimp for a few monthes before he would begin taking prepared foods.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah I am going to try that tomorrow..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ghost shrimp, squid, damsels, flounder, krill, mysis shrimp cubes, silversides, green stuff, forozen and thawed, shaking and sitting on sand. All times of day and night lights on and lights off, he will not eat, and still he looks healthy and swims, but no fish are missing, and refuses to accept food. It is now 2 1/2 weeks 
I think I am going to loose him soon


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Any update on your lionfish? How is he doing?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sounds like the last resort...try feeders ..minnows or live goldfish...if he doesn't chomp on those sound like he has an internal infection..any pixs available?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

today I moved him into hospital tank, he has still not eaten, I tried live minnows, and dead silversides, and everything, he is gasping for air, and his gills are looking funky, so I moved him and am doing a chemical bath, not as harsh since he is a lion, but man o man he would be fine if he food in his belly, I think today when I get home from work he will be gone...



thePACK said:


> sounds like the last resort...try feeders ..minnows or live goldfish...if he doesn't chomp on those sound like he has an internal infection..any pixs available?


plus, he was living peacefully in my main tank for almost a year eating bountifully, so I am an ass for moving him, but he outgrew my 90.. I upgraded him and bammo...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

he is taking chemical bath well, and still alive, and looks better and is responsive, still no food yet... keep every one posted


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

he passed at 635 this morning... He was such a beautiful specimen http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=162195 for pictures


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sorry to hear that man..


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

That sucks. Sorry to hear that.









If there is any good to come of it, before I ran across that article, I had no idea that marine fish needed vitamin supplements. We had a snowflake eel and a wrasse that died for seemingly no reason. They both had stopped eating (at different times) and their behavior seemed a little off for a week or two, then suddenly died, although they looked perfectly normal. We started supplementing fish fillets with Zoe Marine, and there seems to be a big difference. The queen triggers colors are much better within a week of feeding. The lionfish has also been eating the fillets, no more live foods, and yesterday started coming to the surface to feed. The fish seem to like the food more and there is a visible difference in their health. I have the Zoe freshwater on order and we will start using that with all of our piranhas. So, once again, sorry for your loss.


----------

